# Truth about "Last rights"...



## sofarawaykisses (Aug 20, 2009)

I work at a personalize living facility as a CNA and one of the residents, (who is catholic) I work with is dying. Today a catholic priest came in and did "Last Rights"--only he wasn't quite prepared. Instead of using "Holy Water"-- he used olive oil from the kitchen. This isn't so much what my post is about, but moreso what a lie the seven sacraments and the Roman catholic church is. 
Matthew 7:14-1
"Enter by the narrow gate. For the gate is wide and the way is easy that leads to destruction, and those who enter by it are many. For the gate is narrow and the way is hard that leads to life, and those who find it are few.
"Beware of false prophets, who come to you in sheep's clothing but inwardly are ravenous wolves.


I cannot help but weep for the billions of souls that are burning in hell because they put their trust in man and not God.

Does anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## Peairtach (Aug 20, 2009)

Roman Catholics need "The Last Rites" because they do not believe that they are justified by Christ's death for all their sins from Adam's sin and their conception until death.

The Bible on the other hand teaches a complete and perfect justification for the believer from the moment faith is exercised until death and beyond. If someone _is_ truly justified by faith in Christ alone, he/she will go immediately into heaven even although they have the remains of sin at death, even although, God forbid, they are in a state of backsliding or actual transgression at the point of death. We are perfectly justified of all our sins, past, present _and_ future, the moment we exercise true saving faith in Christ, and forever.

We will be no more justified and adopted into God's family, in Heaven than we are now; although we may feel or be more aware of our justification and adoption in Heaven. Our sanctification, on the other hand, which is a process throughout this life, which is deliberately confused with justification in Romanism, will be perfected at death.


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Aug 20, 2009)

Just a clarification...

'Holy oil' -- typically olive oil, which is blessed by a priest -- is a _sacramental_ used in the Sacrament of the Anointing of the Sick, which is one aspect of the 'Last Rites' (Confession/Penance and Holy Communion being the other aspects). RC's are also anointed with this oil when receiving the Sacraments of Baptism, Confirmation, and Ordination. My forehead was smeared with it by my parish priest when I was confirmed, making it drip down onto my expensive tie. The nerve.


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 20, 2009)

We should all weep, because many are in hell because they put their trust in men. But Protestants should also take note, because they have not always separated themselves from false manmade sacraments in which they place their hope. The "altar call" and the "sinner's prayer" being but two in our day.


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 20, 2009)

Herald said:


> Altar calls and the sinner's prayer may be travesties that should be purged from Christian churches; but sinners are converted in spite of these unbiblical practices, through repentance and faith in Christ alone. I am one of them.



And may God be praised for that. But these false teachings of Protestantism have also given many a false assurance of salvation and led many astray by trusting in something other than Christ.


----------



## Philip (Aug 20, 2009)

Herald said:


> Altar calls and the sinner's prayer may be travesties that should be purged from Christian churches; but sinners are converted in spite of these unbiblical practices, through repentance and faith in Christ alone. I am one of them.



And many are also converted in spite of the Roman Catholic Church's teaching and practice.


----------

